# Safe to take clonamox during first trimester?



## TrionaT (Sep 30, 2013)

Just wondering is it safe to take clonamox during first trimester, my GP thinks I have asymptomatic bacteria in my urine, my GP suspects a  UTI. I'm on progesterone 400mg / day ... i'm only 6 weeks pregnant , just wondering is there a need to take these and do the risks of not taking them outweigh the benefits ? i'd prefer not to take anything during the first trimester but don't want to risk getting a kidney infection down the line ......
Thanks,


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Clonamox - I just had to google it to see what was in it - I am hoping that it is just plain amoxicillin, but I do not have a reliable source for that. If it is plain amoxicillin it is safe.
I had to take a cephalosporin (related antibiotic) for the same thing in my pregnancy at 10 weeks. UTI can increase the risk of miscarriage so I took the antibiotics.


----------

